# Name this tool and its usage.



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

We found this in an old tool box we were cleaning out and cant figure out its name/usage. I figured with all the crafts people on this site someone has to know what it is and its usage.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Looks like a plumb bob with a file handle.


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

Give us a hint. Is it brass, what other tools were near it, any markings on it, is that a knife coming out of the back? Looks kinda like a knockout tool? Centerpunch? yep thats my third guess, a plumb bob with a file handle


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

its weird it has a knife blade and its shaped like a plumb bob but cant figure it out.


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

its brass and the knife blade was sharp at one time. the blade folds out past 90 degrees. seems to have wear like it was used for reaming something.


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

Think you're onto something with the reamer, maybe used for copper tubing or plastic.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Got me!!


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

I don't know, but it looks like a tool used to ream the inside of copper tubing and clean up a flare on the outside of the tubing, after the copper tubing has been cut. Helps to make copper tubing slide easily into a fitting.

Just guessing.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

can I have it?


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

24Buds said:


> can I have it?


Its not edible


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

*I think it's a fid...*

Used to assist in splicing line - on a boat. That knife kind of make sense attached to a fid.


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Q: Will it unscrew from the handle? thinking of a survey'ers plumb bob, but the circles around the metal piece tell me its some sort of punch/reamer...as above


----------



## foxyman (Oct 6, 2009)

Outearly you are right.............That is an antique


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Splicing line uses a pointed "tube" type device


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

V-Bottom said:


> Q: Will it unscrew from the handle? thinking of a survey'ers plumb bob, but the circles around the metal piece tell me its some sort of punch/reamer...as above


nope wont unscrew, and its scored in a circular pattern around it in different areas along it. Maybe a splicing tool but all the pictures i have looked up on those dont match this.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

midevil lawn dart.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

it's a liberal reamer used by select few para-ultra-conservatives down in the jungle.


----------



## ben gardener (Aug 3, 2009)

This is a cork bore sharpener. It is used alot in laboratories to sharpen the cork borers for boring out rubber stoppers. Here is some pics of the cork boring tools and a cork boring sharpener. You put the pointed end of the sharpener on the buisseness end of the boring tool, then you pull the blade down and twist with al ittle pressure and there you have it.


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

Ben nailed it I googled cork borer sharpener and it matches up perfectly. Mystery solved.


----------



## fishnstringer (Oct 20, 2006)

*I think it is*

a net or rope tool.


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

I have never seem a reamer for copper tubing that looks like that. I would guess some type of wood working tool.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Worthy 2 Keep said:


> Its not edible


 never mind then:biggrin:


----------



## tank01svt (Dec 18, 2009)

h:Wow....maybe its a brazoria/west Columbia thing. lol cuz I do recall seeing a couple of those laying around the grandparents place back in the days. Not a plum bob though.


----------



## foxyman (Oct 6, 2009)

It's a fid, used to spice ropes...................................


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Its the Ron Popiel Ronco ObamaMatic. It gets stuck up your rear and cuts off the twin boys in one easy step.


----------



## superspook (Jul 26, 2004)

looks like some sort of old rope splicing tool to me, but hey thats just a guess


----------



## oldguy (Jul 8, 2009)

Its the earliest proctor-scope


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

i don't know, but i bet if you run with it you could poke your eye out.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

flaring tool?


----------



## MauiBlake (Apr 27, 2008)

flaring tool and the file to clean the metal i would say


----------



## firephil (Jul 11, 2006)

antique surgical instrument for hemoroidectomy, one size fits all


----------



## alastiko (Dec 26, 2014)

*Cork Borer Sharpener*

Found one in my Grandpa's tool stash after his passing. Ended up finding information about it on an antique tool site as well as stumbling across your initial inquiry. Link to Cork Borer wiki where it describes how the Cork Borer Sharpener is used. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cork_borer


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Fishinpayne said:


> We found this in an old tool box we were cleaning out and cant figure out its name/usage. I figured with all the crafts people on this site someone has to know what it is and its usage.


A guess would be something for Net making or splicing line/roap


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Flaring/reaming tool?


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)




----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Nothing beats pulling up a 4 year old thread that was answered back then.


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

Texas T said:


> Nothing beats pulling up a 4 year old thread that was answered back then.


Still a better "first post" than a link to purchase Viagra.


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

_[Salim Abu Aziz reveals a nuclear weapon]_ Do you know what this is?

_Harry:_ I know what this is...

_[Salim smiles]_

_Harry:_ This is an espresso machine.

_[Salim frowns]_

_Harry:_ No, no wait. It's a snow cone maker.

_[Salim approaches Harry]_

_Harry:_ Is it a water heater?


----------



## boltmaster (Aug 16, 2011)

Some be something in the air ....a 4 year old post on Haynie 24 cats was brought up yesterday

I guess the search button really does work..lol


----------



## Shady Walls (Feb 20, 2014)

It's a thingofajig, or a doohickey.


----------



## seabo (Jun 29, 2006)

So we all agree it's a cork borer???
.whatever that is


----------



## daddyhoney (Dec 4, 2006)

Marlin spike. The pointed conical end is used to spread the twist in the line or rope so weaving, splicing and such can occur. The blade is for cutting the unwanted parts. Some one said FID which I think was worn on your palm when pushing big needles through canvas of rope. Could be used for pluckin' chickens as well.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

Texas T said:


> Nothing beats pulling up a 4 year old thread that was answered back then.


 It wasn't answered until yesterday AM.

Worked in labs since 1964 and used one many times on corks and rubber stoppers.


----------



## alant (Dec 7, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> i don't know, but i bet if you run with it you could poke your eye out.


I thought that only applied to scissors?

I've been running with other sharp objects and didn't realize the risk to my eyes!

(Actually, if a tool requires running I leave it alone.)


----------

